# Night stop Switzerland needed - near Basle



## Rapide561

Hi

We are looking for a night stop in Switzerland as follows 

- approx one hour south of Basle en route towards Italy
- open all year

It sounds simple, but.....we can't find anything. 

Russell


----------



## peejay

Russell,

There is a good transit stop at Altdorf we've used before, just off the A4...

>Remo Camp Altdorf<

..if thats too far south then there is also one listed near Luzern open all year but we haven't used it personally....

>Camping International, Luzern<

Pete


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Pete

Many thanks - we are hopnig to go to Rome and are looking for something between Strasbourg and Orvieto. Tight shecdule so lots of miles to do.

Do you think tag axle would be ok?

Russell


----------



## peejay

You should be fine with a tag axle, they have a separate transit overnighting area with plenty of room.


Pete


----------



## Devonboy

Russell.

We stayed on this site in September en-route to Lake Garda (using your route). Camping TCS Seeland in Sempach.

http://www.alanrogers.com/campsites/sempachstadt/tcs-camping-seeland

Edit: Just noticed it closed 2nd October till 1st April.


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Jikes!

I emailed to check for prices - 44.80 SFR per night. A hotel or McDonalds car park it is!

Russell


----------



## LandCruiser

Russell,

Quite often pass through Switzerland en-route to/from Italy and out-of-season with 8M tag-axle towing a Smart on trailer; Always make use of a good M-Way service area overnight - plenty to choose from, sometimes in the car park area and sometimes with the truckers - just head "down country" a little, away from Basle !

Brian.


----------



## LandCruiser

Russell,

Quite often pass through Switzerland en-route to/from Italy and out-of-season with 8M tag-axle towing a Smart on trailer; Always make use of a good M-Way service area overnight - plenty to choose from, sometimes in the car park area and sometimes with the truckers - just head "down country" a little, away from Basle !

Brian.


----------



## peejay

How about free overnight parking with electricity and water just off the A2 about an hour south of Basel at Willisau....

http://www.region-willisau.ch/index.php?id=318

>Google translated<

>Bisangmatt 2, Willisau<

Its in the Bordatlas.

Pete


----------



## clive1821

Hi Rus, I usually route Calais overnight, Lx overnight, then this site

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3014

or the motorway services site after the st gothard tunnel, then genoa and then roma... 4 overnights as I'm single crew, then use the main roma site 2 miles from the centre

http://www.ecvacanze.it/en/campingvillageroma


----------



## eddied

*O.nights CH*

 Cio Russell,
have a look on here :

www.camperisti.ch

buon viaggio.
eddied


----------

